# [ReiserFS] Impossible de démarrer

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Depuis hier soir, je n'arrive plus à démarrer Gentoo. 

```
mount : Mounting /dev/sda7 /on /newroot failed : Invalid argument
```

Le système de fichiers de ma partition root (ReiserFS) semble corrompu. fsck.reiserfs me donne :

```
reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /dev/sda7.

Failed to open the filesystem.

If the partition table has not been changed, and the partition is valid  and  it really  contains  a reiserfs  partition,  then the  superblock  is corrupted and you need to run this utility with

--rebuild-sb.
```

Ma copie de Gentoo, installée sur une autre partition ReiserFS a le même problème. J'ai essayer de lancer fsck.reiserfs --rebuild-sb sur cette partition. Un nouveau fsck.reiserfs me donne :

```
Replaying journal..

No transactions found

Zero bit found in on-disk bitmap after the last valid bit.

Checking internal tree..

Bad root block 0. (--rebuild-tree did not complete)

Abandon
```

----------

## polytan

A part le livecd, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire pour réparer ton système de fichier avec la commande proposée.

Bonne chance et tiens-nous au courant !

Polytan

----------

## Neuromancien

 *polytan wrote:*   

> A part le livecd, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire pour réparer ton système de fichier avec la commande proposée.
> 
> Bonne chance et tiens-nous au courant !
> 
> Polytan

 

La réparation n'a rien donné. Par chance ma partition /home a été épargnée... Je réinstalle tout et j'en profite pour repasser à EXT3, l'avenir de ReiserFS paraissant compromis...

----------

## ZeLegolas

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *polytan wrote:*   A part le livecd, je ne vois pas ce que tu peux faire pour réparer ton système de fichier avec la commande proposée.
> 
> Bonne chance et tiens-nous au courant !
> 
> Polytan 
> ...

 

Curieux ! J'utilise ReiserFS depuis des annees et je n'ai jamais eu de pbs.

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai de nouveau ce problème, mais cette fois sous ext3. Cela confirme ce que je soupçonnais. Mon disque dur doit être défectueux.

fsck.ext3 me donne :

```
le superbloc a un journal ext3 invalide (i-noeud 8).

Effacer<y>? no (pour non)

fsck.ext3: Illegal inode number lors de la vérification du journal ext3 pour /dev/sda7
```

----------

